# Insurance and new alloys.



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Evening all

I am about to put on some aftermarket alloys. The car already has alloys so do I have to ring the insurance company when I put the new ones on?

Thanks in advance


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Yes bud as they arnt standard


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

thanks. do they increase the prem ahelluvalot?


----------



## ajmanby (Jan 12, 2010)

depends on a lot of things really, best bet is to call them and see


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

CupraRcleanR said:


> thanks. do they increase the prem ahelluvalot?


depends on factors like age how long driving etc i remember back in the day when i was 17 after i put alloys on they increased it by around 80 quid. one insurance company wouldnt touch me with them on though.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

As above, any change to the manufacturer's standard specification must be disclosed.

Check the score with your Insurers before you buy them, it all depends on the Insurer/Scheme, but one of the following will happen -

1. Totally unacceptable, the Insurers will insist on the policy being cancelled
2. Acceptable, but subject to a premium loading (also possibly an increased excess)
3. Acceptable at normal terms

For those that will accept the modifications, they will either replace like for like in the event of a claim or only offer OEM replacement. Most will also insist on locking wheel nuts.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Shiny said:


> As above, any change to the manufacturer's standard specification must be disclosed.
> 
> Check the score with your Insurers before you buy them, it all depends on the Insurer/Scheme, but one of the following will happen -
> 
> ...


Thanks Shiny

Insurer is through Nat West. Do you know the score with them? I have over 10 years no claims. Car is group 17 tho.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

You'd need to speak to them mate. Sometimes different insurers even give different answers to different agents/brokers, depending on the scheme they have and the acceptance criteria.

A lot may also depend on the size and value of the wheels, obviously again depending on the Insurer.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Shiny said:


> You'd need to speak to them mate. Sometimes different insurers even give different answers to different agents/brokers, depending on the scheme they have and the acceptance criteria.
> 
> A lot may also depend on the size and value of the wheels, obviously again depending on the Insurer.


Ok. I'll ring them in the morning. Thanks again.:thumb:


----------

